# Well, that was fun... NOT!



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Ha; my older mare used to pull this nonsense on trail about a block or two from the barn... she'd decide she didn't want to go forward anymore, so she'd spin around towards home, but I wouldn't let her head in that direction so she'd just back up. I cured her of it eventually by then doing exactly what you did, which was just keep backing up til she turned around again of her own accord and moved out. I didn't care if she moved away from the barn forward, sideways, or backward, as long as she was moving away from it, and not towards it


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a mare that used to do that except it was closer to home....the gate :lol: She was fine once we got past a certain point but it took lots of rein work keeping her pointed in the right direction. Keep working at it, getting a little farther every day. You'll get so you know her comfort zone and can be prepared when she puts on the brakes and throws it in reverse.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Glad to know it's not just happened to me! Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Vidaloco, I'm hoping she won't do it again  We'll see what happens on our next ride. I'm trying to rebuild my confidence, when she does stuff like this, it doesn't help much. But I have to stop and remember that not only have I not ridden in 10 years... neither has she! So we must work through this stuff together.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

I have had a little of this with my horse, so I tried a Clinton Anderson technique on him for barn sour horses. It seems to have worked (fingers crossed). The technique is to let him stay where he wants but to really work him hard in that area. He will then sees the barn as an area where he works hard and therefore the horse will want to take the easier option of less work away from the barn.
Here is the link to the training video:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I do agree with everyone else, you handled it well. While trail riding with my horse, sometimes she gets "stuck" and won't go forward, and then proceeds to go backwards, so we simply walk backwards in the direction I want to go. After a few strides I would turn her around and try forward again, and if she wasn't ready, we'd go backwards. She did this once while deciding she didn't want to go up a hill, and she learned that backing up a hill is a lot harder than just walking up it, lol. =]


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information everyone!!

On our ride today, she did it WORSE than before, I actually got off her and walked her to the end of the field (I was determined to get there). Then I mounted her there (that was a scream... I need my step ladder to get on her at the barn!!!) and we rode around the field doing slow circles. We really worked through it today, and I'm anxious to see on our next ride if some of it is sinking in with her


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Hi, omg it sounds like what I've gone through a little. My horse loves to test me (i've not had him long). This made my friend roll around laughing. I pushed my horse on and he started pig rooting. So I gave him a good telling off, so he then tried his next trick which was to take off at speed down hill towards the barn and his friends. The hill was really steep, so I decied not to do a one rein stop, I did not want him to fall. The ground was really soft and uneven. We came up to the fence he did a fantastic sliding stop. i then circled him and took him back to where we originally started. Guess what - he did it again! Back down the steep hill this time with a tight turn and a sliding stop next to a massive thorny bush. I really wanted to get off but was brave and stayed with it. We did lots of circle work at a jog untill he was sweating buckets. He has not done it since, two much work and his plan did not work. It was a great buzz for me and I decovered my seat was a lot better than I thought.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

haha i had a mare that would do that. I always rode bareback and she was a big mare so i never got off unless i absolutely had to. I rode with split reins and as soon as she started to think about stopping and backing or turning she got a pop on the shoulder. soon she would think about it and feel my hand grab the rein and it was quick off her mind. I loved that mare even though she gave me alot of hell...lol.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I was trail riding a few weeks ago, and we were just plodding along, going quite nicely. Daisy decided she was done trail riding. So she stopped. Planted her feet on the ground. I would have to circle her a few times before she'd move forward again, and she'd only go about 20 feet before she parked again. It was like that the rest of the ride. So silly. -.-


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> On our ride today, she did it WORSE than before, I actually got off her and walked her to the end of the field (I was determined to get there).


I had this same problem with my guy though we were in the inside arena at the time. He just kept stopping dead in his tracks and would just take a step backwards. The only thing that worked for me was using an over & under. I just showed it to him or slapped the saddle with it and he finally took off again. Not sure if it would help you, but it worked for me. Good luck! :wink:


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Okay, what is an over and under?


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> Okay, what is an over and under?


 
LOL - sorry - that's exactly what I would have said! The only reason I know is that my trainer got me one. Below is a description. Google over under & you can find a pic of one. It just attaches to saddle horn (loops thru) & for my guy, I just pick it up & he sees it & responds. Sometimes if you just slap it against the saddle, that works too. I'm sure with other horses, you would actually have to tap them with it. Hope that helps - sorry I couldn't get you a better description.


*http://www.saddleandtackwarehouse.com/product-details.asp?item_id=3306Leather over-under is a must have for any level rider/competitor. Features a unique attachment that keeps it in place while offering adjustability for lengthening or shortening depending on the horse and rider.







*


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Okay, I get it.

Wouldn't using the reins to pop her be the same thing?

Regardless, we seem to have successfully ridden through her little backup tantrums. Now as soon as she balks and tries to throw it in reverse, I give her three quick heel pops and she moves forward without any more crankiness.

It's been a matter of me becoming her boss again  She's had a long ten years to do as she pleases. She really is a good mare, she's just been really testing the waters since we started back to riding


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My new horse is horribly trail sour! He's fine if you have an arena to work in (which, now that he's moved, I don't), but I mostly trail ride, so he's got some relearning to do! Seems his last owner couldn't control him, and he would bolt back to the barn or just not leave at all...sooooo...yeah...I hear ya on the 'fun' attitude! My boy likes to rear up occasionally too...makes the experience all the more exciting...Not! What a brat!


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

My horse has a very dominant personality and I've finally cured his barn sourness and have put him firmly in his place. You could try this and see if it works. I found this technique on the net but it was also shown to me in person by a professional horseman.
Before we went anywhere he was backing up and turning round so I did a few one rein stops (put his nose on my knee), you can do it both sides.
While we were out, any sign of anything naughty from the alert stance to refusing to go forward, whipping round to go another way and pig rooting I put his nose back on my knee. 
When you do it make sure that you grab the rein close to the bit, have no tension in the opposite rein or it will confuse your horse and end up pulling on the mouth and doing a bad two rein stop. Also ensure that your horse has relaxed for ten seconds before you give her head back to her.
Don't worry about pulling on her mouth as the pressure is taken by the side of the bridle. 
This manoeuvre gives you dominance over the horse. My horse is now as good as gold and more relax as he knows I'm in charge. He really hates this manoeuvre and the more I do it the less of a battle I have when I do preform it, he gives in instantly and does what I say.
good luck.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> Regardless, we seem to have successfully ridden through her little backup tantrums. Now as soon as she balks and tries to throw it in reverse, I give her three quick heel pops and she moves forward without any more crankiness.


I'm so glad you are past that issue. If you are like me, I just move on to my next issue. :lol: I'm fairly new to all this so it seems like I just get past one problem and we pop up with another. Actually, it's fun and I am learning new things all the time.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I am sure we will run into issue after issue after issue. I agree, that's part of the fun


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ugh, I hate barn sour horses. At my barn, the indoor ring is attached to the barn. I used to ride a pony that, every time we would pass the door nearest his stall, he would throw his shoulder towards the door and scoot sideways. He was a small pony and almost anyone who rode him would fall. He hated going away from the barn and he would take off when going towards it. It took me months to get him to stop that.


----------

